# Question regarding Thule T2 and locking



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I just ordered my T2 and I noticed the locking mechanism is in the swing arm. It seems to me it would be pretty easy for someone to simply unattach the front wheel and slide the rest of the bike right off. So how do you really lock a bike using this rack? My initial thought was to run a cable through the holes where the locking cylinders (purchased separately) would go to lock the bike.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Either, or, or both. 

Yes, you can get a locking cylinder for the swing arms. 
Yes, you can use a cable lock which attaches to the hitch bolt.

Yes, either system can be defeated by an intent thief in less than 5 min's. Locking bikes on a car is only a deterrent to buy you a moment. 

I have two T2s and use a cable, fwiw.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea I know if I leave my bike outside long enough someone can eventually take it. I'm planning on being prepared for the "honest" thieves. So are the proprietary locks on the swing arms as useless as they look? Using cables attached to the hitch seems like a good idea.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

CupOfJava said:


> Yea I know if I leave my bike outside long enough someone can eventually take it. I'm planning on being prepared for the "honest" thieves. So are the proprietary locks on the swing arms as useless as they look? Using cables attached to the hitch seems like a good idea.


yes...locks on the t2 are going to keep honest people honest. a good cable lock through your hitch is probably the best setup for real security.

the STL, though, is the best way to lock the rack to the car.
check your pm.....


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

The cable lock on the Thule, like most steel braided cable locks out there, can be cut with Park cable cutters in less than 30 seconds.

Like I wrote before, you are buying a moment and a deterrent. There is no ultimate peace-of-mind with this set up or most others. 

"keeping honest people honest", I like that, 'cept they aren't the ones you gotta worry about.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i think thule's cable lock is "ok"...for being a deterrant.
i am certain, though, that there are some much better locks out there in the world.
when i was a the SEMA show in vegas this fall, i found a great company that makes locks that i think are worth checking out.
http://www.trimaxlocks.com/_e/MULTI...diator_Ironclad_Cable_6_feet_long_x_26mm_.htm
t


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

I dont have a Thule, but I use a Kryptonite New York Noose from the rack to the the hitch, and a second one around the bikes to the first chain. Not 100% secure, nothing is, but would require someone to cut though the rack, and through the hitch to get the bikes off that would still have a chain locked around it. Good thing is that it is enough of a deterrent IMO. If a thief wanted to work that hard they would get a job. They will most likely move on to look for a bike with a QR wheel chained to a pole.


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

If you have a nice bike or simply do not want your bike to be stolen, use a good lock. The best kind are thick braided steel cables covered by thick, hardened, steel links and a pick-resistant lock. Avoid Kryptonites- they are not very hard to break. Get something from here:

www.lockitt.com

The Abus models are excellent, though not inexpensive. I need another lock and am getting one of the two heaviest-duty locks...not sure which yet.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

BlueMountain said:


> If you have a nice bike or simply do not want your bike to be stolen, use a good lock. The best kind are thick braided steel cables covered by thick, hardened, steel links and a pick-resistant lock. Avoid Kryptonites- they are not very hard to break. Get something from here:
> 
> www.lockitt.com
> 
> The Abus models are excellent, though not inexpensive. I need another lock and am getting one of the two heaviest-duty locks...not sure which yet.


How easy is a Kryptonite lock to open? I hope you are not still talking about the bic pen thing. 
The weakest link in the setup is that no matter what lock/chain/cable you have, there is not a good place to lock it to. You can only give that appearance.


----------

